# rear view mirror.... check it out



## john.lee (Mar 8, 2012)

Whatcha think?  I got the idea from a ducks unlimited air Freshener that I had hanging from mirror and I had a few of my own wood ducks n my freezer and tried it.  I kinda like it.  Thinking about offering it to my customers if they want one.  I added a pic of it with some cut off.  I think it looks better that way


----------



## XJfire75 (Mar 8, 2012)

That's sweet. I bet one that was just the head would be sweet looking too


----------



## john.lee (Mar 8, 2012)

I think its kinda big gonna cut some of it off.  I bet a mallard would look good also


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 8, 2012)

About how much would it run to get that done?


----------



## john.lee (Mar 8, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> About how much would it run to get that done?



Pm sent.  Mods will prolly delete it if I post a price on here


----------



## Big Doe Down (Mar 8, 2012)

You do know there is a grizzly bear behind your car right????


----------



## john.lee (Mar 8, 2012)

Big Doe Down said:


> You do know there is a grizzly bear behind your car right????



lol.....chocolate lab


----------



## T vickery (Mar 8, 2012)

how much for a mallard


----------



## john.lee (Mar 8, 2012)

T vickery said:


> how much for a mallard



Pm sent


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 9, 2012)

PM me too.  Definately something im interested in.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## wareagle2 (Mar 9, 2012)

pm me also i would love one


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 9, 2012)

Big Doe Down said:


> You do know there is a grizzly bear behind your car right????





It does look like a bear, at that angle and the dark glass.


----------



## jwb72 (Mar 9, 2012)

Can you PM me how much, too? I don't have any more ducks, but something for next season.


----------



## spotchasser (Mar 10, 2012)

Man that's cool I gotta get me one of those


----------



## Turkey Trax (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow


----------



## Vmarsh (Mar 12, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> Wow



quite silly.


----------



## 12mcrebel (Mar 12, 2012)

i got a coot head i need done

do you have any feet left over for some earrings?


----------



## T Tolbert (Mar 13, 2012)

12mcrebel said:


> i got a coot head i need done
> 
> do you have any feet left over for some earrings?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2012)

Personally, I think it's kinda morbid.  Not for me, but good luck with that.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Mar 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Personally, I think it's kinda morbid.  Not for me, but good luck with that.


lol I was waiting on the PETA people to chime in... I like it and would like to get a goose done...PM sent


----------



## jwb72 (Mar 13, 2012)

Morbid? How is it different than any other mount?


----------



## thar31321 (Mar 13, 2012)

jwb72 said:


> Morbid? How is it different than any other mount?



A mount is the whole bird on display not a head dangling from a rearview on a string. It is more disrespectful to the game then anything. I personally don't care what people do but why not hang a fawn's head from the rearview.


----------



## jwb72 (Mar 13, 2012)

I still don't see the difference. Duck head, deer head....  either way you're mounting it for display. And a fawn's head is too big to hang from the mirror.  I do see what you're getting at and I'm not trying to start an argument, just stating a different opinion. I also don't like to disrespect the animal whether dead or alive and try not to let any of it go to waste.


----------



## john.lee (Mar 13, 2012)

thar31321 said:


> A mount is the whole bird on display not a head dangling from a rearview on a string. It is more disrespectful to the game then anything. I personally don't care what people do but why not hang a fawn's head from the rearview.



What do you do with the heads of ducks after you skin them?  Throw them away?  How is that any less disrespectful to the animal?


----------



## thar31321 (Mar 13, 2012)

I sure don't hang them from my rear view. It's kind of like taking pictures of other people's ducks, it just isn't right.


----------



## john.lee (Mar 13, 2012)

Ok thanks for your opinion


----------



## thar31321 (Mar 13, 2012)

Your welcome


----------



## killerv (Mar 14, 2012)

I personally think its a bit much, but it wouldn't bother me if I saw it hanging from someones mirror. Really no different than hanging turkey spurs and beards from mirrors, which I see from time to time. I doubt you could hang it year round, the temps the inside of a vehicle sees, especially in the summer I would imagine would have quite an affect on it, not to mention the sunlight coming in itself.


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (Apr 4, 2012)

Thats real cool man


----------

